# [Selber-ziehen]Nager-Viper u. andere scharfe chillis



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo geliebtes Forum  und alle Scharfesser.

Da mein Sohn und ich seit einigen Jahren gerne mal scharf essen,sind wir immer auf der suche nach "richtig scharfen" Zeug.
Z.B.Habaneros und Naga Jolokia aus dem Supermarkt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(letzteres gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen)


Hatten auch verschiedene Soßen ausprobiert,die schärfste ist die Mad Dog mit 700 000 Scoville!


Was frisches gibt es irgentwie nicht mehr zu kaufen,so um die 1 000 000 Scoville.


Desweg hab ich mich dazu entschlossen mal was scharfes selber zu ziehen.
Hab aber weder Garten noch Balkon...natürlich nicht so Gut^^.
Bin absoluter Laie beim Gärtnern.
Überlege noch wie ich sie (fals es was wird) in ausreichend Sonne bekomme?
Also wir haben über den führenden Onlineshop *Naga-Viper(1 300 000Scoville)*  Samen geordert.
Seit gestern hab ich die Samen in warmen Wasser,zum keimen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal kucken wie lange die brauchen zum keimen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute war ich los um mal die Grundsachen zu kaufen.
Die kleinen "Anzuchttöpchen " hab ich geschenkt bekommen.
Den Rest hab ich im Baumarkt gekauft. (12,30€)
*Anzuchterde,erst mal zwei Töpfe mit 17 cm Durchmesser+Untersetzer und Normale Blumenerde.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anzuchttöpfe wollte ich später auf das alte Backblech stellen.

Hab so einiges im I-Net gelesen über "Chilli Zucht".
Fazit: Warm , viel Licht und gerne hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Beizeiten  umtopfen^^.

Da das mit dem Südstandort nicht für alle Chillisorten gleich ist ,weiß ich nicht wie es die Naga Viper gerne mag?
Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher wie oft ich womit Düngen sollte?

Fals sie nicht später im Jahr nicht rauskommen muß ich die Blüten bestäuben !
Wo ist der Blütenstaub?

Über eure Expertentip´s würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Erfahrung ist unbezahlbar. 


MFG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Einpflanzen 04.01.18:* [Selber-ziehen]Nager-Viper u. andere scharfe chillis

*Das erste Grün 09.01.18:  [Selber-ziehen]Nager-Viper u. andere scharfe chillis*


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Januar 2018)

Naga Jolokias gibt es hier immer wieder mal bei Metro (Düsseldorf).
Ist zwar schön, eigene Pflanzen wachsen zu sehen, aber ich habe dafür keine Geduld. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Januar 2018)

Danke,muß mal meinen kleinen fragen,der wohnt in Düsseldorf^^.


*PS.: wie lange brauchen die Samen zum Keimen????*


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

Keimdauer von Paprika >> Tipps & Tricks damit sie schneller keimen
Viel Spass beim warten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2018)

*-Update-*
@JoM79 Thx für deinen Tip. Naga Viper gehört ja zur Gattung der Paprikapflanzen.

Ich habe gesehen das die Samen leicht am Keimen sind,deswegen war Heute *Pflanzzeit!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich hoffe das man das ganz leicht sehen kann?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab erst mal die Anzuchterde eingefüllt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die vorgekeimten Samen in die Mitte legen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ca. 2mm Samengösse ,mit 4mm Erde bedecken.
Dannach mit der Brause durchfeuchten *(vorsichtig nicht ausspülen*).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss hab ich sie an ihren warmen Platz(ca.26°) gestellt und mit Plexi abgedeckt.
*Jetzt* *heist es warten......... *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.:hab gestern Abend,Videos von Leuten angesehen,die Naga Viper gegessen haben.....bin mir garnicht mehr so sicher ob die nicht zu Hart für uns sind ^^.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2018)

Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie ihr die esst und wie viel davon.
Bei kommt es auch stark auf den Geschmack an.
Hatte mal Chilipulver probiert (Name weiss ich leider nicht mehr) das zwar schön scharf war, aber mir überhaupt nicht geschmeckt hat.
Aber das wichtigste bei ner unbekannten Chilisorte, immer nen Liter Milch bereit halten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Januar 2018)

Klaar wir fangen erst mal vorsichtig an!!!
Mit viel käse ,Mayo und Milch.....*kein Wasser,Eiswürfe*l.
Schutzkleidung (Handschuhe)werden auf jeden fall auch besorgt.

*Aber nur falls es was wird mit der Anzucht*  !!

jetzt dauert es ca. 4-6 Tage bis ich was sehe...


Ps.: Mad Dog schmeckt auch zum verecken.(700 000 Scoville von 6 000 000 verdünnt)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Januar 2018)

Ich esse manchmal ne komplette Naga Jolokia zum Frühstück dazu. 

In nachster Zeit werd ich aber wieder weniger scharf essen. Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Januar 2018)

Ja das weiß man eigentlich ,wann man was isst .
Wozu was scharfes passt und welche "Tagesform" man hat.
Höre auf deinen Körper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nicht von mir das Bild)


Ob man sich desensibilieren kann ? So ein Esslöffel Mad Dog einmal die Woche??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Januar 2018)

Das erste Grün ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach fünf Tagen zeigen sich vier Triebe! jeah.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sofort das Plexiglas von den Töpfen entfernt,damit sich die Pflanzen frei entfalten können  .
Gestern war noch nichts zu sehen.

Jetzt brauchen die Pflanzen viel Licht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Januar 2018)

Wo nimmst du das Licht her? Die Sonne war hier schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.

Wenn sie reif sind, werd ich dich besuchen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Januar 2018)

JA Licht ist so ein Problem ,zum keimen brauch man keins.
Im mom hab ich ein 15 Watt LED Strahler zum Tageslich ,das muß erst mal reichen.
Fals es eine Ernte gibt ,kannst du gerne mal eine Probieren .
Bis zu 1,3 Millione Scoville ^^.
Das brennt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Januar 2018)

-Update-

Einmal hin,alles drinn...
Die haben im moment wieder das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt machen sich meine ganz Gut.
Ich hoffe das es so bleibt .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frau findet die so süß.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal kucken wie lange noch...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Januar 2018)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie weiterhin gut wachsen.

Mir ist momentan nicht mehr nach Naga. Habs das letzte Mal übertrieben.


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2018)

Bissl zeitg mit der Anzucht oder?
Hätte jetzt einfach mal gesagt, Ende März  anziehen und ab Mai nach den Eisheiligen dann raus damit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Januar 2018)

Nein ,wenn ich dieses Jahr noch Ernten möchte muß ich jetzt anfangen.
Erntezeit ist dann frühestens August ,bzw. eventuell bisNovember.
Steht auch auf der Beschreibung der Nagas.
Mit den Eisheiligen hast du recht,so ca. Mitte Mai raus ,wenn es geht.
Ich darf sie jetz aber nicht mit Licht bombadieren ansonnsten "vergeilen" sie,schneller dünner Wuchs.
Hab Heute das Fenster verdunkelt und die Zusatzlampe ausgelassen.

Finde die seite im mom nicht wo der Anbau gut erklärt wird.(reiche ich noch nach)
Auf der Seite kannst du aber die Zeitpunkte für Aussat,umpflanzen usw. gut sehen.
Ich versuche keine Werbung zu machen.

Chili Anbau Monats-Kalender | Chilipflanzen.com


PS.: Gefunden,link war auf dem Lapy^^:
Chili-Anbau - Pflanzen, Pflege, Ernte und Trocknen


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2018)

Ah, ok. Ich bin mit meinen Pflanzen immer etwas später dran. Hatte letztens Bolivianische. Die waren klein und gemein. Aber niedlicher, bunter Strauch gewesen.
Doch beim trocknen ging es dann schief. :-/ leider sind die innen geschimmelt. Dieses Mal wird das anders gemacht.


----------



## CRYztal312 (14. Januar 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich leider auch.
Alle haben innen Schimmel angesetzt und ich weiß nicht warum. Letztes Jahr ging alles gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Januar 2018)

Wenn's schimmelt ist das "Trocknungsklima - Umgebung" nicht ideal, zu schwankend. Ich würde die einfach im Backofen "dörren" (oder Dörrautomat, wenn man hat), wie Apfelringe etc. Müßt ihr mal nachgucken, aber das ist dann 10h bei 40°C oder so ähnlich


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2018)

Bei mir kräuseln sich die ersten "Vortriebsblätter".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die Urzeit auf dem Termometer stimmt nicht,auch bezieht sich die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf einen defekten Außenfühler^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich hab gelesen das es an mangelnder Luftfeuchtigkeit liegen kann.
Bei mir ist Staubtrocken^^.
Hab jetzt mal provisorisch eine Plastikdose drübergestellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal sehen ob das hilft?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2018)

Mach in die Dose noch paar Löcher ("Staunässe" > Schimmel)..oder besser ab und 1x täglich leicht mit Wasser bestäuben/Wasserschälchen daneben stellen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Januar 2018)

Ja Gute Idee,aber die Setzlinge waren Heute alle am Boden zerstört^^.
sie ließen alle die Blätter hängen.
Haben sie zu wenig Wasser bekommen?
Die Erde ist immer sehr trocken auch tiefer.
Ich habe angst sie zu übergießen^^.
Hab sie erst mal gegossen und ihnen Kunstlicht gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Januar 2018)

Hm, schade, ich hoffe die rappeln sich wieder auf.

Gießen vielleicht von unten. Die stehen doch auf einem Backblech(?), da Wasser rauf, die Erde zieht sich das schon (natürlich nicht zuuu wenig )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2018)

Ja zwei haben sich wieder aufgerappelt,die dritte ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2018)

-Update-
Die drei großen haben sich wieder gefangen!
Eine ist noch rausgekommen,eine verfault gerade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts ist der Nachzügler mit dem Samen auf den Blättern,hab gelesen das man den vorsichtig entfernen sollte.
Links ist die Faulige.Vermutlich übergossen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss jetzt mal ein wenig Pause machen mit gießen,nicht das den anderen auch das Schicksal der"linken" ereilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Februar 2018)

-Update-

Sie leben noch !! 
Vor 30Tagen eingepflantzt ist die "erstgeborene" ca.6cm Hoch und ist stolzer Besizter von vier Blättern .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden mittleren sind auf einem Guten Weg.
Bei der Nachzüglerin mit dem Samen auf dem "Kopf" bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie es überlebt.
Ganz klein ist da ein Knubbel,vlt. wird es ein Blatt?

Na ja Pflanzen sind halt kämpfer^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2018)

Sieht doch schon richtig super aus.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Februar 2018)

-Update-

Sie leben noch.
Die "Erstgeborene" ist jetzt ca. 8cm groß und hat fünf Blätter.
Ich dachte mir das es an der Zeit wäre sie mal Umzutopfen .

Topf und Erde waren vorhanden,da die Nagas keine "Nassen Füße" mögen (Wurzeln),muste ich mir was zur Dränage einfallen lassen.
Hab Bunten Kies gefunden,der nicht ausfärbt.
Den hab ich erst mal gewaschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Topf ergab die Menge ca 1 cm hohe Dränageschicht,ich hoffe das es reicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann die Erde einfüllen und eine kleine Mulde in der Mitte "reingelöffelt" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach hab ich die Naga vorsichtig mit einem Schmiermesser aus dem Vorziehtopf (Tip meiner Frau) herausgelöst.
Danach in die Erde und leicht festdrücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach hab ich sie ausgiebig gewässert. Bis das Wasser auf dem Untersetzer wieder rauskam.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal abwarten wie sie sich weiter entwickelt^^.
Wie ich den grossen Topf giessen soll muß ich auch noch herausfinden.
Ich hab immer ein wenig Angst die Pflanzen zu übergießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.:  Die zwei Andern sind noch ein gutes Stück hinter der Erstgeborenen hinterher,da dauert das mit dem Umtopfen noch einige Zeit.
Die mit dem Samen auf dem "Kopf" macht fast garnichts,aber sie lebt noch  ^^.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2018)

Interessanter Thread  Ist abonniert weil ich auch gerne scharfes Esse, zu letzt waren es Habaneros im "Feurigen Otto" einer Metzgerei  (Semmel mit Leberkäse, Habaneros, Sauce und etwas Gemüse) War schärfer als ich zuerst angenommen hatte  Bevorzuge die richtigen Chilis und nicht das seltsame Zeugs wie Tabasco oder die schafen Nudelsuppen sind auch so eklig Scharf. 

Eigenes habe ich noch nie angepflanzt weil ich keine passenden Bedingungen und Zeit und Geduld dafür habe


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2018)

-Update-
Hallo zusammen,

heute war meine zweite Pflanze drann mit dem Umtopfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die dritte habe ich meinem Arbeitskollegen gegeben der auch Chillis selber zieht.(erhöht die warscheinlichkeit eine Frucht zu essen    )

Hab auch wieder eine Dränage aus Kies gemacht .

Rest wie gehabt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuche ab und an die Pflanzen leichten Wind auszusetzen,sodaß sie nicht beim ersten Freiluftbesuch abknicken^^.
Ab und an Fenster auf oder anpusten  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim giessen bin ich nach wie vor Vorsichtig.
Lieber etwas zu trocken als zu Naß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2018)

Sieht doch gut aus 

wenn du den Dreh raus hast bei diesen Pflänzchen beim Gießen > perfekt. Denke aber es ginge auch ohne Wind  Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle noch überhaupt nix, nada, düngen. Gerade bei so kleinen, empfindlichen Pflanzen kann man überdüngen und das verbrennt dann regelrecht die Blätter; kurz: Nährstoffe in der Erde reichen erstmal länger aus.

Hier hab ich noch einen kleinen Tipp für leckere Soßen, sofern es die mal im gutsortierten Supermarkt/Lebensmittelladen gibt. Die Inferno Soßen sind eben nicht einfach nur scharf sondern sind auch lecker gewürzt  

Mic's Chilli


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. April 2018)

Mal ein paar schnelle Bilder,Frühling  

(3200 ISO deswegen Rauschen die Bilder)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sie leben und wachsen .


(ich warte auf meine Drohne
Quadrocopter-Drohnenbauerfahrung??   )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2018)

Tolle Fotos  Wie lange dauert es ungefähr noch bis die ersten Früchte wachsen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. April 2018)

THX
Wann die ersten Früchte wachsen kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
Bin absoluter Chilli-zucht-laie.
Die Erntezeit der Naga Viper wird von August bis Oktober angegeben.
Ich werde dir bescheid geben wenn sie blüht und Früchte bekommt(fals sie so lange leben  )
Natürlich wieder mit Bildern,das Auge isst mit


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2018)

Freue mich schon auf die Fotos und in die Chilis reinbeissen musst du dann aber auch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. April 2018)

Ich mache aber kein Bild wie ich reinbeisse (Kamarascheu),aber ich werde von der Erfahrung berichten .
Gönne den beiden hübschen ein wenig echte Sonne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dachfenster auf und die Pflänzchen auf die Waschmaschien  .

Bei dem Licht werden die Bilder auch besser (ISO 100) .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder hab ich gerade gknipst


----------



## Caduzzz (21. April 2018)

Schön  weiter so

Bis zur ersten Ernte wird's noch bißchen dauern; aber nach dem ernsten nicht gleich die Pflanze weghauen - die meisten sind mehrjährig. Bei dieser weiß ich es nicht, aber stand da bei dir was?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. April 2018)

Nein,die Anleitung war schon recht kurz.
Schätze aber das ich die Pflanzen überwintern lassen kann.
Mal sehen,erst mal eine Frucht Probieren .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2018)

Heute war schön Sonne,da mußten die Pflänzchen mal an das Dachfenster. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab zum stützen,bei dem Wind,Stäbchen in die Erde gesteckt. (vom Tai in der Nähe,Nr.13 ist zu empfehlen   )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Mai 2018)

Essstäbchen im Blumentopf  Wenn es funktioniert, warum nicht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Mai 2018)

Die sollen mal schneller wachsen, damit ich probieren kommen kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2018)

Hab Heute mit erschrecken festgestellt das an der kleineren Pflanze ein Blatt weiß wird^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich hab ich sie nicht übergossen?Oder sie hat einen Pilz?

Kennt sich da einer aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die große hält sich steil  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Mai 2018)

Du meinst das Aufhellen des Blattes?

Das ist normal, könntest jetzt aber mal etwas düngen.

Ist das schon passiert? (Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen)


Wenn das deine erste Berührung mit der Gärtnerei ist, dann besorg dir einfach ein Dünge Set für Chilis und beachte die Anweisungen.

Zu viel vertragen die Wurzeln auch nicht - regelmäßig und gleichmäßig.

Sollen die Pflanzen noch raus? Oder bleiben es Topfpflanzen?

Wenn sie in den Garten sollen, dann stell sie jetzt an den heißen Tagen morgens schon raus in den Halbschatten.

Wenn sie in einen größeren Kübel sollen, kannst du den schon langsam ansetzen und anreichern (Mulch, fertige Düngepellets oder Hornspäne).

Ansonsten gilt viel Wärme und viel Licht!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2018)

Hab sie bis jetzt noch nicht gedüngt,es werden Topfpflanzen denke die grösse des Topfes sollte ausreichen.
Ich versuche sie soviel Sonne mitbekommen zu lassen wie geht.
THX für deine Tip´s  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2018)

-Update-
Hab seit drei Tag an der "Erstgeborenen" braune Flecken an den Blatträndern festgestellt.
Bei den unteren Blättern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eifrig Gegoogelt und herausgefunden,da wir sehr Kalkhaltiges Wasser haben,kann der Kalk die aufnahme von Magnesium in der Pflanze
verhindern.Das zeigt sich dann an braunen Stellen am Blattwerk.
Hab nach Magnesiumdünger gesucht und im Baumarkt,in der Gärtnerabteilung einen gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6,8% Nitratstickstoff
5,4% Amoniumstickstoff
10,8% Carbamidstickstoff
3,0% wasserlösliches Magnesiumoxid

Ist bestimmt nich der beste Dünger für Naga Viper,denke aber das er reicht.
Mein Ziel ist ja auch nicht ne Super Ernte ,sondern einmal eine Frische Naga mit  => 1 000 000 Scoville zu Probieren   .
Die Viper hat ja sogar 1,3 Millionen^^ .
Hab dann Heute mal gedüngt,man sollte nicht in Trockene Erde düngen hab sie vorher nochmal angefeuchtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten hauen die ganz Gut ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem Dünger steht je nach Bedarf alle 8-10 Tage Düngen,ist das nicht zuviel ?


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2018)

Schön sehen sie aus 

Aber bist du GANZ sicher das du eine Chili mit 1Mio. Scoville essen möchtest? Zu viel des guten kann Lebensbedrohlich sein


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2018)

Ja ,wir(mein Sohn und ich ) haben ja schon einige Erfahrungen mit Scharfen Essen gemacht,Nagga Jolokia aus dem Supermarkt,Habaneros,Mad Dog mit 700 000 Scoville.
Auch das zuviel  Capsaicin Toxisch (Giftig) wirkt ist mir bekannt.
Werden auch erst mal Vorsichtig Probieren (fals es was zum Probieren gibt(hab eine Pflanze meinem Arbeitskollegen gegeben,der kennt sich auch mit Chillis aus)). 
Löschen geht am Besten mit Käse oder Mayo(Empirisch ermittelt).

Na ja dauert ja noch ein paar Monate^^.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ja ,wir(mein Sohn und ich ) haben ja schon einige Erfahrungen mit Scharfen Essen gemacht,Nagga Jolokia aus dem Supermarkt,Habaneros,Mad Dog mit 700 000 Scoville.
> Auch das zuviel  Capsaicin Toxisch (Giftig) wirkt ist mir bekannt.
> Werden auch erst mal Vorsichtig Probieren (fals es was zum Probieren gibt(hab eine Pflanze meinem Arbeitskollegen gegeben,der kennt sich auch mit Chillis aus)).
> Löschen geht am Besten mit Käse oder Mayo(Empirisch ermittelt).
> ...



Oder einfach Liteweise Milch trinken, dürfte schneller wirken als Käse weil denn musst du erst noch kauen  Das schärfste das ich hatte, dürften wohl Jalapenos sein, was schärferes habe ich im Supermarkt noch nie gesehen. Es gibt zwar Tabasco mit Habanero aber das ist schwach weil da kaum was drin ist  Wo finde ich denn die richtig Scharfen Chilis? GewürzhändleR?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Mai 2018)

"Auf dem Dünger steht je nach Bedarf alle 8-10 Tage Düngen,ist das nicht zuviel ?"

ich würde sagen ja definitiv. "Nach Bedarf", sind ja junge Pflanzen. Wenn du bei so jungen/empfindlichen Pflanzen zu viel Dünger reinhaust verbrennst du die Blätter, sieht dann aus wie vertrocknet, bloß schlagartig.

Ich würde wenn erst düngen, wenn erste Schoten sichtbar sind.
​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2018)

Ich warte auf jeden Fall mit dem nächsten Düngen noch ab.

Gestern hab ich Knospen in den Blattanzätzen entdeckt    .
Sieht aus als wenn da Blüten wachsen .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt bin ich gespannt welche Farbe die haben   .
Tippe auf weiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P2063 (22. Mai 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die richtig Scharfen Chilis? GewürzhändleR?



wenn es frisch sein soll, wir haben in Frankfurt z.B. eine Kleinmarkthalle mit allen möglichen Händlern für die exotischsten Produkte, einer davon hat auch eine sehr große Chiliauswahl. Vielleicht gibt es ja bei euch was ähnliches?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2018)

Im Großmarkt (Metro) in der Gemüseabteilung gibt es immer Rawits oder Habaneros und manchmal Naga Jolokias, ebenso bei Real.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> wenn es frisch sein soll, wir haben in Frankfurt z.B. eine Kleinmarkthalle mit allen möglichen Händlern für die exotischsten Produkte, einer davon hat auch eine sehr große Chiliauswahl. Vielleicht gibt es ja bei euch was ähnliches?





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Im Großmarkt (Metro) in der Gemüseabteilung gibt es immer Rawits oder Habaneros und manchmal Naga Jolokias, ebenso bei Real.



Werde mich mal umsehen, danke für den Tipp


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Mai 2018)

Ich hab Heute die Sonne ausgenutzt,solange die Pflanzen noch in das kleine Dachfenster passen^^.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuerst war es sehr Windig und die grosse hatte fast Harakiri gemacht,hab sie dann eilig mit Kabelbinder ,lose,an den Essstäbchen angebunden.
Hoffe das sie nicht zuviel Sonne abbekommen haben ,ein großes Blatt wird bräunlich^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das in der Mitte links.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Mai 2018)

"ein großes Blatt wird bräunlich" wenn diese Stelle auch noch  trocken + krümelig ist, dann hast du es vermutlich mit dem Dünger zu gut gemeint. Einfach mal beobachten, wenn noch mehr solcher Stellen kommen > zu viel Dünger, meiner Erfahrung nach.
Wenn's nur dort bleibt, einfach beobachten. Ansonsten sehen die doch TOP aus


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Juni 2018)

Glaube das ich sie nicht überdüngt habe.Sie vertragen nicht so wirklich gut die pralle Sonne^^.
Im Moment sehen sie so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die "Blütenansätze" haben sich nicht weiter verändert,kann ja noch dauern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

Ich verzichte heuer auf chili´s, bleib bei Paprika und Stachelgurke


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch keine Blüten   ^^  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2018)

Die wachsen ja recht gut würde ich sagen dir rechte Pflanze ist schon recht gross, viel grösser wird die nicht oder doch?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juni 2018)

Hab gerade gelesen das sie bis zu 1m groß werden können.
Ich habe noch keine erfahrung mit Chillizucht und bin selber gespannt was sich so tut   .


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2018)

Ein Meter ist sehr hoch für so eine kleine Pflanze, dann bringt sie hoffenlich viel scharfe Früchte


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juni 2018)

Leider immer noch keine Blüten,die Pflänzchen bekommen leider auch nicht sooo viel Licht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommen aber so kleine Knubbel an der "Erstgeborenen"  .  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist besser auf dem Anhangbild zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das die Temperaturen immer rauf und runtergehen ist auch nicht so förderlich für das Wachstum ^^   .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juni 2018)

Sieht doch super aus  Geduld...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

die Pflanze die bei meinem A.-Kollegen ist bekommt schon Früchte,sie steht auf dem Balkon.
Meine hat immer noch keine Blüten.
Hab jetzt die grosse auf einem Karton fast bis ans Fenster gestellt(mehr Sonne).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die andere in den Hausflur.
Heute entdeckte ich die Ersten wirklichen ansätze von Blüten  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird auch langsam Zeit ansonnsten gibt das dieses Jahr nichts mehr.
Noch ein Jahr mache ich das nicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich die Pflanzen in die Pralle Sonne gestellt hatte ,hatten sie viele Blätter verloren^^.

kann man eventuell auf Bild 1 im Anhang sehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2018)

Pflanzen brauchen eben lange bis sie wachsen bzw ihre Früchte, wie lange wachsen die jetzt schon?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juli 2018)

Ich habe die am 4.01.2018 eingepflanzt,hab gerade mal im Thread gekuckt  .

Wenn sie jetzt mal langsam Blühen hab ich doch noch Hoffnung das es was wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2018)

Muss langsam wirklich kommen weil im Winter werden die sicherlich zu wenig Sonne bekommen da müsstest du dann nachhelfen


----------



## P2063 (16. Juli 2018)

Hab gestern die erste "Carribean Bellpepper" aus dem Hochbeet geerntet. Scheinen wohl tatsächlich rote capsicum chinese Habanero zu sein. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man sowas im Obi kaufen kann. Holla die Waldfee, das normale Fruchtfleisch schmeckt wirklich gut zitronig-fruchtig, aber wehe man erwischt was von der weißen Haut an der die Kerne hängen, hab erst mal nen großen Becher Yoghurt gebraucht


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Pflanzen in die Pralle Sonne gestellt hatte ,hatten sie viele Blätter verloren^^.
> 
> kann man eventuell auf Bild 1 im Anhang sehen.



Die Pflanzen müssen an die Sonne gewöhnt werden.
Wenn man sie einfach in die pralle Sonne stellt haben die keine Freude.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Juli 2018)

Aha,Danke taks


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2018)

Hier noch einer meiner Thai-Chili Sträucher. 
Zwar nicht all zu scharf aber perfekt zum kochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Ich habe eben eine Soße gekocht, in der so 8-10 Naga Jolokias drin sind. Habe einen Teelöffel gekostet und kann meine Zunge nicht mehr richtig bewegen. Die ist wirklich gelähmt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juli 2018)

@Task sehen Gut aus bei dir   .

@D. Loser übermut tut seltend Gut.
Capsaizin ist Toxisch  .

Die erste Blüte blüht fast....

Bild kommt sobald was blüht^^.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2018)

@Task, Sieht gut aus   Lädts du mich auch zum Chili-Essen ein?  Hast du vielleicht eine genauere Angabe was das für eine Sorte ist? Weil "Thai-chili" kenne ich nur vom Supermarkt  

@DesinformierterLoser,  Du traust dich aber was! Das ist nicht gerade eine Harmlose Sorte!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Passt. Esse die ja schon seit paar Jahren. Die Soße ist wirklich etwas heftig geworden. Nächste Woche lasse ich paar Kumpels probieren, die sonst immer so tun, als würden sie scharf essen können. Das wird lustig.


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Task, Sieht gut aus   Lädts du mich auch zum Chili-Essen ein?  Hast du vielleicht eine genauere Angabe was das für eine Sorte ist? Weil "Thai-chili" kenne ich nur vom Supermarkt



Das ist ja die Sorte, da gibt es glaub keine nähere Bezeichnung.
Hab sie dieses Jahr nicht selbst gezogen, sondern zwei unterschiedliche Thai-Chili-Setzling von Bauhaus.ch gekauft.
Mein Chili-Dealer führt sich auch nur unter Thai-Chili Thai Chili Pflanzen | online kaufen
Und noch eine Chinesische Chili von einem Kumpel, aber keine Ahnung was das genau wird ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juli 2018)

Die erste Blüte !!
Etwas spät^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Hintergrund sieht man noch weitere Knospen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich befürchte das wenn jetzt was kommt es nicht mehr richtig reif wird ??


(Was wird den jetzt wie bestäubt??)


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2018)

Zum bestäuben bräuchtest du glaub zwei Blüten ^^
Einfach mit Wattestäbchen die Pollen zwischen den Blüten verteilen.
Chili-Pflanzen Blueten bestaeuben | Chilipflanzen.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Sträucher werfen schön was ab und die Tomaten kommen auch


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juli 2018)

Die Tomaten sehen ja super aus 

Wie taks sagte, ich würde es auch mit einem Wattestäbchen versuchen (oder offenes Fenster für die Bienchen. Meine kleinen Zitronenbäumchen hab ich auch so bestäubt (bilde ich mir zumindest ein: Früchte sind gekommen und der Standort war leider, gezwungener Maßen, auch suboptimal...ob sich da mal 'ne Biene verirrt hat? hm...)


----------



## taks (12. August 2018)

Und, wie siehts bei dir aus? Schon Chilis dran?

Ich komm mit Essen nicht nach ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2018)

Coole Früchtchen ..task


Nein leider nicht^^.
Glaub im Dezember kann ich ernten.

Ich hatte eine Pflanze meinem A._kolegen gegeben,da steht sie draussen.
Er hatte letzte Woche die erste Frucht mitgebracht....."ich sollte zuerst"...der Feigling   .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen klein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schärfe war noch nicht so da ca. 6-700 000 Scoville aber schön Fruchtig.

Hab ihm gesagt er soll die etwas länger hängen lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. August 2018)

@taks,  Du musst wohl täglich 2-3 davon essen weil die verderben leider sehr schnell  Ich hatte mal Tha-Chilis im Supermarkt gekauft die nach 2 Tagen im Kühlschrank schon verschimmelt waren  Beim nächsten mal hatte ich die ausserhalb des Kühlschranks und sie sind ebenfalls recht schnell verschimmelt.  

Am liebsten kaufe ich die in Essig, du kannst deine in einem Glas mit Essig aufbewahren dann musst du nicht so viele auf einmal Essen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

Unsere Naga-Jolokia hat momentan über 50 Früchte. Das Foto ist 2-3 Wochen alt. Mittlerweile sind nicht mehr so viele Chilis grün.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. September 2018)

@DesinformierterLoser

sieht super aus


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2018)

Sind Chili-Pflanzen eigentlich einjährig oder hat man von den Bäumchen mehrere Jahre etwas?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. September 2018)

Theoretisch mehrjährig, wenngleich ich noch keine gesehen habe, die erfolgreich überwintern konnten. Jetzt sind bereits nicht mehr die besten Bedingungen für die Pflanzen. Hatten paar Nächte mit weniger als 10°.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Unsere Naga-Jolokia hat momentan über 50 Früchte. Das Foto ist 2-3 Wochen alt. Mittlerweile sind nicht mehr so viele Chilis grün.



Sieht toll aus  Auch schon ein früchtchen probiert?


----------



## taks (4. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Theoretisch mehrjährig, wenngleich ich noch keine gesehen habe, die erfolgreich überwintern konnten. Jetzt sind bereits nicht mehr die besten Bedingungen für die Pflanzen. Hatten paar Nächte mit weniger als 10°.



Doch, hab auch schon welche überwintert. Aber die waren das ganze Jahr drin.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Sind Chili-Pflanzen eigentlich einjährig oder hat man von den Bäumchen mehrere Jahre etwas?


Im Prinzip kann man jede Chili überwintern. Habe schon mehrjährige (4+ Jahre) gesehen, das waren richtige Bäume mit dicker Rinde dran 
Zurückschneiden, irgendwo ins Wohnzimmer stellen wo es nicht zu kalt ist und hier und da mal gießen. Das überwintern wirkt sich auch positiv auf den Ertrag der nächsten Saison aus, meine ich mal gelesen zu haben. Ich versuche dieses Jahr auch mal 2 oder 3 mit ins nächste Jahr (und länger) zu nehmen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus  Auch schon ein früchtchen probiert?


Natürlich. Man spürt die Schärfe.

Wobei ich mich Frage, was ich mit den ganzen Früchten machen soll. Ich kann ja nicht täglich eine davon essen. 
Denke, ich werde die im Backofen trocknen und anschließend zermahlen.


----------



## taks (4. September 2018)

Meine halten sich schon gut einen Monat im Kühlschrank.
Aber muss wohl auch ein paar davon nochmals trocknen. Sind einfach zu viele -.-


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. September 2018)

Die Jolokias kannst du ja leider nicht einmal im Bekanntenkreis verteilen, außer du möchtest dich unbeliebt machen. 
Esse die momentan täglich und habe auch so langsam die Nase voll, wenngleich ich mich mit der Schärfe mittlerweile arrangiert habe.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. September 2018)

Tja bei mir gibt es wohl nichts mehr ,es kommen immer noch Knospen die fallen aber immer ab.
Denke das das Experiment für mich erledigt ist ^^.
Im Real die Nagga Jolokias sind Hammer scharf.
Die gönne ich mir stadtdessen .


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2018)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Habe schon mehrjährige (4+ Jahre) gesehen, das waren richtige Bäume mit dicker Rinde dran



Genau so hätte ich das gerne. Ich mag es, wenn sich Pflanzen entwickeln. 

Dann müsst ihr mir nur mal einen Tip geben für eine passende Sorte. Schärfe und Geschmack sollten ausgewogen sein, von daher eher eine Tendenz in Richtung mild.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schärfe und Geschmack sollten ausgewogen sein, von daher eher eine Tendenz in Richtung mild.


Jalapeños vielleicht? Die sind fleischig und lassen sich auch sehr gut einlegen.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Genau so hätte ich das gerne. Ich mag es, wenn sich Pflanzen entwickeln.
> 
> Dann müsst ihr mir nur mal einen Tip geben für eine passende Sorte. Schärfe und Geschmack sollten ausgewogen sein, von daher eher eine Tendenz in Richtung mild.



Aji(Amarillo) , relativ mild, fruchtig, orange/gelbe Früchte, hab' ich auch schon über den Winter gebracht. Kenne Aji aus Peru (ok, Aji ist mehr so'n Sammelbegriff), aber super lecker, glücklicherweise gibt's mittlerweile auch Ajipaste  (auch die Samen)z.B. über Amazon - muss ich nicht immer Verwandte anhauen ihre Koffer mit Lebensmitteln für mich voll zu stopfen


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Natürlich. Man spürt die Schärfe.
> 
> Wobei ich mich Frage, was ich mit den ganzen Früchten machen soll. Ich kann ja nicht täglich eine davon essen.
> Denke, ich werde die im Backofen trocknen und anschließend zermahlen.


Und wie lange halten die sich dann?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie lange halten die sich dann?


Denke, dass das schon ne Weile sein wird, wenn man sie gut verpackt. Da es zu viele sind, werde ich mit dem Verzehr eh nicht hinterher kommen. Grad auch keine Lust mehr auf Jolokias. 

Habe grad Bird's Eye Chilis zur Pizza gegessen. Gefallen mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2018)

Birds Eye`? Höre zum ersten mal von denen, hast du die auch gezüchtet?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. September 2018)

Ne, das sind nicht meine eigenen. Habe zwar eine Pflanze, aber da sind wenige Früchte und die sind noch nicht reif.


----------



## Tilfred (11. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr mir nur mal einen Tip geben für eine passende Sorte. Schärfe und Geschmack sollten ausgewogen sein, von daher eher eine Tendenz in Richtung mild.



Eher Richtung mild sind wie schon genannt Jalapenos und das was als Chilli durchgeht. Wobei da schon eine gewisse Grundschärfeverträglichkeit
Voraussetzung ist.

Frische Habaneros haben eine Aprikosen artige Note die allerdings bei der Zubereitung durch kochen  und beim trocknen verfliegt. Wer mit Schärfe 
umgehen kann liegt hier ungefähr in der Mitte von "mild" bis "der Arzt muß her!".


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2018)

Habaneros habe ich so noch nie probiert, bis jetzt nur Sosse mit Habanero drin und die Schärfe war schon ordentlich aber sicher nicht so scharf wie die echte  Ich muss mal einen Gewürzhändler in der Nähe suchen der welche verkauft


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. September 2018)

Ich mag den Geschmack der Habaneros überhaupt nicht. Habe die nur gegessen, weil es damals noch keine schärferen Chilis bei Metro gab.
Später wird übrigens Chili Con Carne gekocht.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geschmack der Habaneros überhaupt nicht. Habe die nur gegessen, weil es damals noch keine schärferen Chilis bei Metro gab.
> Später wird übrigens Chili Con Carne gekocht.



Wenn du schon mit Chili kochst dann stell hier doch ein paar Fotos davon rein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit Chili kochst dann stell hier doch ein paar Fotos davon rein


Na, Chili Con Carne sieht nun nicht so übermäßig interessant aus. Das Jolokia-Pulver ist zum Dosieren zwar besser geeignet als die Frucht, dafür landet ein Teil immer in der Nase, weil das so fein gemahlen wurde.

edit:
Trockne sie (Jolokias) grad und habe mir nach dem Durchschneiden die Hände gewaschen. Dennoch brennt grad alles, was ich angefasst habe. Zum Glück war es bisher nur das Gesicht und ich musste mich nicht am Hintern kratzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, dann werde ich wenn ich diese Chilisorte nutze Handschuhe und Mundschutz anlegen


----------



## taks (18. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> edit:
> Trockne sie (Jolokias) grad und habe mir nach dem Durchschneiden die Hände gewaschen. Dennoch brennt grad alles, was ich angefasst habe. Zum Glück war es bisher nur das Gesicht und ich musste mich nicht am Hintern kratzen.



Hab letzte Woche auch die Samen für nächstes Jahr abgepackt und danach vergessen die Hände zu waschen.
Bin dann ne halbe Stunde mit nur einem Auge rum gelaufen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. September 2018)

Mittlerweile sind fast alle Früchte der Naga Jolokia rot. Manche sind dreifarbig (rot, orange, grün). Habe heute eine halbe Jolokia pur zur Bratwurst gegessen. Also das Stück in den Mund und schön zerkaut. Das war schon lustig.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind fast alle Früchte der Naga Jolokia rot. Manche sind dreifarbig (rot, orange, grün). Habe heute eine halbe Jolokia pur zur Bratwurst gegessen. Also das Stück in den Mund und schön zerkaut. Das war schon lustig.



Lustig?  Oder eher sehr Scharf?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Lustig?  Oder eher sehr Scharf?


Im Mund ok, auf dem Klo kein Spaß.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Im Mund ok, auf dem Klo kein Spaß.



Glaube ich gerne  

Ich versuche gerade vergeblich in Japan an gute Chilis zu kommen, hier habe ich bis jetzt Tabasco oder das trocknete Zeugs gefunden bei dem ich nicht mal weiss welche Sorte es ist


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade vergeblich in Japan an gute Chilis zu kommen, hier habe ich bis jetzt Tabasco oder das trocknete Zeugs gefunden bei dem ich nicht mal weiss welche Sorte es ist


Weiß nicht, obs in Japan Chilis gibt, die man bei uns nicht bekommt.

Werde vorerst keine der ganz scharfen Sorten mehr essen. War in letzter Zeit zu viel des Scharfen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. November 2018)

Hm, also mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich sowohl Habanero als auch Jolokia vom Geschmack her nicht mehr mag.

Das komplette Chili schmeckt so intensiv nach Jolokia... Dann lieber etwas mehr Rawits oder Cayenne rein. Die sind nur scharf und haben keinen penetranten Geschmack.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

Habt ihr euch auch schon an Chili-Öl versucht?

Mein letztjähriger Versuch endete mit Schimmel in der Büchse. Diesmal habe ich das Öl und die Chilis in einer Pfanne erhitzt und die Dose sterilisert. Hoffen wir mal....

Mein Ertrag an Chilis war in diesem Jahr sehr schlecht. Von 12 Samen ist nur eine Pflanze gewachsen und leider auch sehr spät, so dass ich Ende Sommer gerade mal 2 Chilis pflücken könnte 

Die Pflanze versuche ich nun in der Wohnung zu überwintern.

Wie macht ihr das mit den trockenen Samen vor der Bepflanzung? Macht ihr die Samen vorher Nass? Gibt ja Tricks mit Teebeutel und weiss ich was alles...


----------



## taks (2. November 2018)

Chili-Öl hält bei mir ~1 Monat. Kann man ja aber mit getrockneten Chilis immer wieder frisch machen.

Ich leg die Samen am Vorabend immer in ein Glas Wasser ein und steck sie dann am Morgen in Kokos-Pads.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

ja das wäre auch eine gute Variante, frisch nachzufüllen. Hatte natürlich eine grosse Menge Chilis in Öl eingelegt und nicht schnell genug aufgebraucht ^^

wann pflanzt ihr die Samen? ich i.d.R. im Februar, im nächsten Jahr versuche ich es schon im Januar.

Das mit dem Glas Wasser muss ich ausprobieren


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber das wichtigste bei ner unbekannten Chilisorte, immer nen Liter Milch bereit halten.



Das erinnert mich an meine erste "Begegnung" mit einer Carolina Reaper ...


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine erste "Begegnung" mit einer Carolina Reaper ...



Diese Sorte will ich gar nicht probieren, ist mir zu Schmerzhaft


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Diese Sorte will ich gar nicht probieren, ist mir zu Schmerzhaft



Glaub mir, da verpasst man rein gar nichts, außer natürlich man ist ein Masochist


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Glaub mir, da verpasst man rein gar nichts, außer natürlich man ist ein Masochist



Eben, genau deswegen möchte ich sie nicht probieren, wäre ich Masochist hätte ich die ganze Bude voll davon


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2019)

Ich probier weiter das altbekannte Sortiment(chillis,Habaneros )  aus dem Supermarkt,das reicht mir im Moment.Anfang des Jahres hatte ich ein "Sößchen" überdosiert.Mad Dog mit 750 000 scoville (schmeckt eh grottig),mir ging es richtig schlecht ,kalten Schweiss usw. .Seit dem bin ich etwas vorsichtiger damit.
Und halt "nie" auf leeren Magen....
Von unserem Azubi der Freund versucht ne Caroliner Reaper zu ziehen,er hat schon eine erste Frucht am Strauch. Unser Azubi freut sich schon drauf die zu Probieren     ...mal kucken was er zu erzählen hat .
Würde mich freuen wenn mal langsam wieder Nagas im Real angeboten werden.


----------



## Krautmausch (18. Juli 2019)

Ich hab auch schon seit zig Jahren eine Flasche Mag Dog 357 Collector's Edition mit 600.000 Scoville im Kühlschrank. Wird und wird einfach nicht alle, weil man sich schon mit einem größeren Tropfen eine Mahlzeit versauen kann. Und der Eigengeschmack ist auch nicht der beste. Zum Glück geht der Geschmack (anders als die Schärfe) in einem ganzen Topf Gekochtem unter.

Am schnellsten sind immer die Soßen alle, die zwar nur Scovillewerte im hohen vierstelligen oder niedrigen fünfstelligen Bereich haben, aber dadurch auch gut dosiert werden können und einfach lecker schmecken, entweder nach Ursprungsregion wie Louisiana oder Jamaica abgeschmeckt, oder mit Fruchtnote, oder mit bestimmten Chilisorten wie Habanero oder Jalapeno, die man herausschmecken kann. Da hat man wesentlich mehr Freude dran als an so superscharfem Gelumpe.

Wenn ich voll in der neuen Wohnung eingezogen bin, will ich schauen, ob ich auch was im Küchenfenster (Südsüdost) ziehen kann, um mal eine Soße oder ein Chutney selbst zu machen.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2019)

Ich hab dieses Jahr 5 Chilis gezogen, aber irgendwie wollen sie dieses Jahr nicht so recht.
Sind max. halb so gross wie letztes Jahr. Aber immerhin haben sie Chilis dran ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juli 2019)

Hilfe....
Von unserm Azubi ,der Freund ...die Reaper...hat Blattläuse und macht anstalten einzugehen  irgentwie verfärben sich die Blatansätze...hat er erzählt..
Hat einer Ahnung wie man Blattläuse wegbekommt ??


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2019)

Wo hat er denn die Chili?
Wenn sie draussen steht und noch ein paar Pflanzen in der Nähe sind sollten von selbst ein paar Marienkäfer und Konsorten kommen und die Läuse auffressen.
Sonst einfach mit Wasser runterspülen.

Verfärbte Blattansätze oder Spitzen? Spitzen kann vieles sein. Zu trocken, überdüngt, zu viel Kalk, zu viel Sonne. Solange es nur die Spitzen sind würd ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen. Ansätze hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juli 2019)

THX ,task.....

Gedüngt hat er glaub ich noch garnicht,werde mal meinem Kolegen fragen.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2019)

Dann könnte es auch Magnesiummangel sein


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hilfe....
> Von unserm Azubi ,der Freund ...die Reaper...hat Blattläuse und macht anstalten einzugehen  irgentwie verfärben sich die Blatansätze...hat er erzählt..
> Hat einer Ahnung wie man Blattläuse wegbekommt ??



ich habe meine letzte Blattläuseplage mit Wasser bekämpft. Starker Strahl und Weg sind sie  dafür kommen sie schnell wieder 
oder mit Brennesselwasser einsprühen. Die Läuse stehen überhaupt nicht drauf und ziehen weiter. Vorteil vom Brennessel, ist weder chemisch noch giftig für die Pflanze und für die Frucht (Chili oder was man damit auch einsprüht).

Brennesselwasser kann man selber und sehr günstig machen. In Kombination mit dem Wasserstrahl hat bei mir die Plage stark dezimiert.

Die Verfärbung könnte von den Läusen kommen. Die saugen ja regelrecht alles dem Blatt heraus. Darum verkrümmen die befallenen Blätter.

ich freue mich schon auf die Habanero Chilis, die meine Frau gezogen hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Ich esse gerne milde  Peperoni.
Aber das ganz scharfe Zeug da lasse ich lieber die Finger von.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tips...Der Azubi hat jetzt schon die zweite Woche Urlaub so das ich ihm das leider nicht weitergeben kann^^. Hoffe das die Reaper noch lebt wenn er wieder da ist ?
@Headcrash : Jeder so scharf wie er möchte...ist keiner ne Muschi nur weil er sich nicht die ganz scharfen Sachen einverleibt.... Soll ja Genuß sein und nicht Qual.... ganz individuell  .(manche lieben es sich zu Quälen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der muste nochmal rein


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @Headcrash : Jeder so scharf wie er möchte...ist keiner ne Muschi nur weil er sich nicht die ganz scharfen Sachen einverleibt.... Soll ja Genuß sein und nicht Qual.... ganz individuell  .(manche lieben es sich zu Quälen)


Meine Frau hatte gestern irrtümlicher Weise vom Türken zu scharfe Peperoni mitgebracht.
Ich habe da gestern Abend ein paar von gegessen. Heute morgen hat mein Arsch gebrannt.
Meine Sohn standen die Tränen in den Augen als er die gegessen hat. Aber wir hatten ihn gewarnt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2019)

Die letzten Jahre hatte ich Jalapenos auf dem Balkon.

Die sind mir aber schon etwas zu schlaff,

momentan stehen die "Fire Ball" dort, passt schon. 

Im nächsten Jahr wird es aber noch etwas schärfer werden müssen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2019)

Die Läuse sind weg und die verfärbung auch .er hatte irgentwas mit, Wassermilch abspühlen gemacht.
Die Früchte sind noch Grün von der Carolina Reaper.
Berichterstattung unseres Azubis  .


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Februar 2020)

Eben zum ersten Mal Carolina Reaper gekauft. Hatten die im Großmarkt. Sehr grenzwertig. 

Habe jetzt ein Drittel einer Chili gegessen. Schmeckt wie die Hardcorevariante einer Naga Jolokia. Naja, einmal muss sein. Bezweifle allerdings, dass man die sinnvoll in der Küche verwenden kann.

Edit:
Hälfte ist weg. Dabei bleibt es dann auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2020)

Dann machst du eben einen extra grossen Topf voller Tomatensauce und tust da 1/3 der Reaper rein, sollte Scharf genug sein


----------



## P2063 (4. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp für diese Saison geben, wo ich grade Naga Jolokia gelesen habe.

Hatte im Baumarkt die Pflanze gekauft und zusammen mit anderen selbst hochgezogenen Chilis (Habanero Orange, de Arbol, Thai Orange, Purple Jalapeno) ins Hochbeet gesetzt. Sind auch alle was geworden, die Habaneros auch Arbol und Thai auch gut schärfe entwickelt. Bloß die naga wollte nicht so richtig. Obwohl beim umtopfen eine der soweit ich das optisch beurteilen kann fittesten Pflanzen hat sie grade mal zwei Früchte bekommen, reifung auch extrem spät als es eigentlich schon fast den ersten Frost gegeben hat, kaum schärfe weniger als eine Jalapeno. Blattläuse im Beet hab ich immer natürlich mit Marienkäfern bekämpft was auch sehr gut geklappt hat. Gewässert bzw zur reife trocken gehalten wie alle anderen Pflanzen auch. 

Taugen die Baumarktpflanzen einfach nix, hätte sie vor den anderen schon ins freie gemusst oder braucht sosnt irgendwie eine andere Behandlung? Oder bekommen die Nagas generell wenig Früchte, aber dann kann ich mir noch immer nicht die fehlende Schärfe erklären.


----------



## Firefox83 (6. Februar 2020)

Versuch doch bei der Bestäubung der Blüten mit einem Pinsel nachzuhelfen. Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass durch die Bestäubung durch Bienen und Co. sich die Schärfe verändern kann, da die Insekten die Pollen aus anderen Pflanzen mitschleppen und die Frucht sich somit verändern kann, so eine Kreuzung zum Beispiel. Ich muss aber auch zugestehen, dass sich die Schärfe irgend wie von Jahr zu Jahr extrem verändert. Einmal hat man süsse Pepperoni und im Folgejahr waffenfähiges Chili-Konzentrat. 

zu den Blattläusen, ich mache immer Brennesseltee und bespritze damit die befallenen Blätter. Die Läuse stehen überhaupt nicht auf Brennesseltee, Gut ich auch nicht, schmeckt wirklich hässlich . Wer trinkt so was??? Jemand der Filzläuse hat???


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2020)

Ok, man gewöhnt sich doch schneller an die Schärfe der Reaper als ich dachte. Konnte meine Finger nicht davon lassen. 
Esse sie roh in kleine Scheiben geschnitten zum Frühstück. Nase ist frei. Sekret löst sich von den Bronchen. Perfekte Medizin. 

Edit:
Muss allerdings anmerken, dass das Wärmegefühl im Körper immer noch da ist. Kommt mittlerweile vermutlich aus dem Dünndarm. Von dort wird das gute Capsaicin ja übers Blut im ganzen Körper verteilt.


----------



## taks (10. Februar 2020)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch zugestehen, dass sich die Schärfe irgend wie von Jahr zu Jahr extrem verändert. Einmal hat man süsse Pepperoni und im Folgejahr waffenfähiges Chili-Konzentrat.



Das kann auch von Hybridpflanzen kommen. Die Chilis von vorletztem Sommer waren im letzten Sommer auf einmal Mini-Paprikas -.-


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2021)

Habe letztens meine eigene Chilisoße gekocht und muss sagen, dass es wirklich keinen Grund gibt, da etwas im Laden zu kaufen, da es sogar ziemlich einfach ist.

Es wurden für die "Grundmasse" ganz normale Chilis in Ringe geschnitten und in der Pfanne angebraten (bestimt so 20-30 Stück). Die kamen dann in einen Topf, in dem sich passierte Tomaten befanden. Das wurde aufgekocht. Dann kamen so 30-40 getrocknete Rawit hinzu. Da kann man die Kerne gut entfernen, ohne dass Schärfe verloren geht. Bei frischen Chilis geht das nicht. Später dann Knoblauch hinzu, Salz, Pfeffer und mit dem Stabmixer alles zerkleinern. Ein paar leere Gläser vorher in heißes Wasser, auffüllen und schön verschließen.

Kümmel und Koriander kamen nicht dazu, weil ich davon die Nase voll habe. Zu viel Harissa in letzter Zeit gehabt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Juni 2021)

Ok.. bei uns ist die Sachlage auch nicht " entschärft"..  Vom eigenanbau bin ich total ab...  ohne Garten Balkon ist es halt schwierig^^.
Hab die letzte Zeit  meist Naggas gekauft (ende des Jahres kommen immer die Hammer) und auch verschiedene Soßen konsumiert.
Vor ein paar Jahren die Mad Dog 750 000 Scoville..  auch mit der kann man sich überdosieren^^.
Was sehr unangenehm ist.
Mein Sohnemann kam vor ein par Monaten mit der



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um die Ecke...  dachte noch der ist Total irre 3 Millionen^^.
Haben mit der Zeit ne vernünftige Dosis erarbeitet   .

Die Soßen gebe ich nie in ein Essen.(ok die 3Millionen vorsichtig Dosiert in´s Chilli    ). die werden nur mit Zahnstocher dosiert * beim* Essen verabreicht (vorher ordentlich was essen)
Dann entdeckte  ich die hier im Internet...  für nen 10er   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6,4 Millionen Scoville...
Die haben wir erst mal mit nem Zahnstocher   nur ganz wenig kurz auf die Zunge getippt..
das Stach mal kurz.. ging aber noch .. dann mehr ..  es brennt schon gut aber kann man aushalten..
Dazu ne schön Fettige Pizza  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Soße ist schon ne Kaliber ..mit dem man sehr aufpassen Muß.. Sie ist was zäher und leichte Kristalle drinn..
Schmeckt total Grotte.. und man kann sich sehr schnell überdosieren... Also nichts für jeden Tag!!
mit der 3 Millionen Soße peppe ich immer  das chilli con carne vom Aldi auf .. drei Tropfen vom Zahnstocher gibt ne Gute noch ertragbare Schärfe 
Hat schon einer Plutonium probiert ??
Mein Sohn meint das ist die nächste Soße die wir probieren sollten^^.
Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher,da alle Videos die ich über den verzehr gesehen habe ,nur noch schmerzen sind..  das brauche ich nicht ^^
Zum löschen benutze ich immer viel Käse.Was nehmt ihr ??

So euch noch fröhliches leiden


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2021)

3Mio und 6,4Mio Scoville sind Kristalle und kein echtes Chilli mehr  Habe bis jetzt von keiner Chilli gehört die so stark ist. Auf Künstliches Zeugs verzichte ich gerne und nehme lieber echte Schärfe  
Ja Käse ist gut um die Schärfe zu mildern, auch Joghurt oder Quark eignet sich dafür, aber keine Milch!


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. Juni 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ja Käse ist gut um die Schärfe zu mildern, auch Joghurt oder Quark eignet sich dafür, aber keine Milch!


Außer die Milch ist eiskalt


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2021)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Außer die Milch ist eiskalt


Von dem was ich gehört habe, ist es egal ob die Milch Eiskalt oder Warm ist, soll sich nicht eignen um Chilli zu entschärfen


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

Nope, kalte Milch funktioniert, aber selbst ungekühlt taugt Milch mehr als Wasser.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juni 2021)

Also wie Task schon  gepostet hat ,hilft am besten Fett oder Alkohol das Capsaicin zu "Neutralisieren" .
Deswegen kann auch Milch helfen ..sollte aber Vollmilch sein .. min.. 3,5% Fett.
Ich bevorzuge Käse ,da ich keine  Milch vertrage. Käse hat auch einen höheren Fettanteil..  um die 40%.
Alkohol habe ich nie getestet..  da ich seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr trinke.  

Bin jetzt wild am Kombinieren .. Frische Naggas dazu 3 Millionen Soße .. usw.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Januar 2022)

Moing zusammen....
Ich dacht meine schärfe mit 6,4 Millinen Scouville gefunden zu habe...... da kam mein Sohn mit ner Netten 9 Millionen um die Ecke^^
Hatte eigentlich nur die nackte Angst im  Auge.... Heute ist er mit dem Sößchen vorbeigekommen^^...
Ich hatte erst mal einige Unboxing Fotos gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schö aufwändige Verpackung  .  Na für ca. 70€ kann man schon was verlangen ...

Danach was schön Fettiges bestellt......
Dann war es so weit..  Die Konsistens ist vergleichbar mit Rübenkraut,erst mal ein Mikrometer am Zahnstocher Probiert....es war erst nichts zu merken...  kahm dann langsam aus der Kehle.... war schon schön Feurig....
haben es auch soweit gut überlebt.
Es kommt halt auf die Dosierung drauf an.
Beim Nächsten mal wird es mehr ..  

In diesem Sinne ...ein feuriges Neues Jahr


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2022)

9Mio ist Krass!  

Also ich gebe zu da hätte ich nicht mal mit dem Zahnstocher probiert


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

Ist wohl etwas für Masochisten!


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2022)

für 70€ Schmerz...ist normalerweise vermutlich teurer. Schmerz und Lust und so ... 
Aber wenigstens eine schöne Umverpackung. 
Aber woraus besteht das Zeug denn eigentlich?? Oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Januar 2022)

Beim  dritten Versuch der Soße waren wir doch verblüfft wie es so richtig feuerte...  immer Mikrometer Dosen konsumiert   .
Der Respekt vor so scharfem Zeug sollte nie verloren gehen ,sonnst bereut man es 
@Caduzzz  ... als Produktbeschreibung steht nur"9 Million Scoville Capsaicinauszugs  " .Woraus die es extrahieren ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ps.: 70€ ist eigentlich nicht zu viel für die Soße.Plutonium kostet knapp 180€.
Allerdings ist die verkaufsgröße  unterschiedlich  und 15ml. die Soße ,28gr. Mad Dog^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

Krass das man für die eigenen Qualen soviel Geld ausgibt. Dann muß ich ja mit "Masochismus" Recht gehabt haben.   

Dann meint er noch " Nur" 9 Millionen Scoville.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Januar 2022)

@RyzA  Das  "Nur" bezog sich auf die Produktbeschreibung... in der stand nur ,leider nicht geauer^^
"9 Million Scoville Capsaicinauszugs"  wie ich früher schon geschrieben habe reichten mir auch die 6,4 Millionen schon..  9Millionen wollte unbedingt mein Sohn probieren... na da wollte ich dann auch ...  
Ist schon krass das Zeug


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Januar 2022)

Und wenn's einem doch nicht schmeckt...einfach verdünnen und auf die verspannten Muskeln und Gelenke auftragen


----------



## Belzebub13 (7. Januar 2022)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @Caduzzz ... als Produktbeschreibung steht nur"9 Million Scoville Capsaicinauszugs " .Woraus die es extrahieren ist mir nicht bekannt.


Hier wird das gut erklärt: https://pepperworld.com/chili-extrakt-selbstgemacht/

Bestelle da immer Pflanzen zum im Garten stellen und Chillis trocknen oder eigene Sauce machen. Aber nicht so scharf haha das ist schon heftig 9 Millionen Scoville. Aber das Produkt mit Verpackung sieht echt top aus.


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2022)

Hab mir für dieses Jahr mal diese neuen Sorten bestellt:
Africansk Chilisamen
Chile Negro Chilisamen
Shata Baladi Chilisamen

Mal schauen ob die was werden


----------

